# Richard Baxter on observing spiritual judgments



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 31, 2020)

Though God’s mind be most plainly revealed to us in his written Word, yet are his Providences also teaching, and it is the duty of his Servants to read and study them, especially the Penal withdrawing or withholding of his grace, and giving men up to believe lies, and to vile affections, to a reprobate sense, and to an abominable conversation, these are such discoveries of the sore displeasure of the Most High, as should make even the beholders to fear, and all that stand but near to this heavy judgment to fly away from it, as the _Israelites_ did at the cries of the Rebellious followers of _Corah,_ Num. 16. lest the earth should have swallowed them up also:

I am not of their mind that make light of the strange Providences in our military affairs and changes of State, though I think every carnal admirer of them doth not understand them: But it’s a matter of very sad consideration, that many of those same men that seem so much to magnify these, do no more observe, understand, and lay to heart the more remarkable Providence of our heavy spiritual judgements! ...

For the reference, see Richard Baxter on observing spiritual judgments.


----------

